

Long distance relationship? Perl can help. - mayank
http://code.google.com/p/serendipity/

======
abecedarius
My favorite example of Perl helping a relationship:
<http://hop.perl.plover.com/cover.html>

"I wish all my programs achieved their design goals so spectacularly."

------
fedora1111
1\. The Kayak dev key is here:

    
    
      http://www.kayak.com/labs/api/search/developerkey.html
    

2\. Using your email as a perl string requires a \ in front of @

3\. I had to install many packages before the Perl script ran on a basic EC2
Linux instance:

    
    
      sudo yum install gcc perl-CPAN perl-libwww-perl expat-devel gnuplot
    

4\. Before installing the CPAN packages he mentions:

    
    
      sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install Digest::SHA'
      sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install Test::More'
      sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install XML::Parser'
    

You may have to do additional debugging and install other CPAN packages.

5\. Install the CPAN packages he mentions

6.

    
    
      nohup perl SerenDaemon.pl > errors.txt 2> exceptions.txt < /dev/null &

------
mayank
Hi everyone, thanks for the great feedback. As the author of the program, I
have taken down Serendipity out of courtesy to Kayak.com after receiving an
email (very nice, I might add) about the costs incurred by continuously
running searches. Please back off your search frequencies if you are using the
script. Thanks!

~~~
gst
Hello, I've checked out Serendipity earlier today and wanted to download it
when I get back home. But now it's too late.

Would it be possible that you send me the source via mail (my email address is
in my profile)? Of course I'll take care not to overload the service.

Thanks!

------
roadnottaken
This is very cool. Does anyone know whether Kayak is OK with this sort of
scraping? (translation: will this break if it gets popular?)

~~~
sync
It's not scraping, it's using Kayak's API:
<http://www.kayak.com/labs/api/search/>

------
citricsquid
Slightly off-topic, but forcing me to download an image preview when I could
quite as easily view it in my browser drives me insane, now I have a file I
_don't want_ that I _didn't expect_ and have to delete it! Silly.

~~~
jrockway
That's a browser issue. My browser asks if I want to download, or if I want to
view internally (and if so, what mime type; to which I replied image/png).

Don't blame your poor configuration on the author of web pages. Ultimately
clients should control the web experience, not servers.

~~~
cloudwalking
It's how Google code handles files in SVN, rather than a browser issue. They
specifically set the content-type header to binary, rather than image.

I would hate it if my browser asked me what to do every time I load an image.

~~~
jrockway
It doesn't ask if the headers are correct. But in the 0.001% of time when they
are wrong, it asks, and saves you from the complaint that the OP made.

------
natep
This is a really great project! I can think of two things would make it
better, but both are beyond your control.

1\. Use Hipmunk's (nonexistent at the moment) API and show the least agonizing
flight of each day.

2\. Somehow include Southwest's flights and prices (which nobody else has,
AFAIK)

------
cloudwalking
Cool, thanks. Just installed this and it works great. Do you know a good way
to send SMS programmatically (as you mention)?

~~~
natep
A crude way would be to send an email to #@carrier.tld (e.g.
1234567890@verizon.net) and it will be converted to SMS by the carrier.

~~~
bps4484
I agree, that's the easiest crude way to do it. The only problem will be is if
you're trying to make an app where people supply their numbers in order to get
an SMS, because you don't know the carrier. To get around that, afaik, there
is:

1\. [hard to implement, and costs money, easy for the user] integrate with an
sms gateway. Here is a comparison of two:
[http://dcwilkie.wordpress.com/2010/11/12/sms-gateway-
compari...](http://dcwilkie.wordpress.com/2010/11/12/sms-gateway-comparison-
smsglobal-vs-tropo/)

2\. [easy(er) to implement, free, hard(er) for the user, hacky] Have the user
sms a user id (or some identifier) to an email address, you read that email,
and associate the identifier with the "from" field, and send sms's to that
email.

~~~
ajays
An even easier way: send the email to that number on ALL carriers. Only 1 of
them will have that number, and they will deliver it; the others will just
drop it (or bounce it, so use a return address that can ignore the bounces).

------
herdrick
Related: see the cheapest flight to each of your Facebook friends.
<http://apps.facebook.com/milehighflyer/>

